# 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion (Archives)



## susseddm (17 Nov 2009)

Does anyone know where the "First Parachute Battalion Association Archives" is located? I am looking for a specific diary; I know the name of the person who wrote it and the name of the diary itself. However, I don't know where this archive can be found.

Any help?


Thanks.


----------



## x-grunt (17 Nov 2009)

You may want to contact Jan de Vries, president of the 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion association. He may have your information.  He has been very active in keeping the history of the battalion alive. His contact info can be found about half way down this page:

http://www.canadianairborneforces.ca/board_of_directors.htm


----------



## George Wallace (26 Feb 2011)

"Out of the Clouds: The History of the 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion" by John A. Willes (Port Perry Printing, 1984)





Some links that may be of interest:

http://www.1canpara.com/history_of_the_battalion.htm

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/documents/vol_03/iss_1/CAJ_vol3.1_08_e.pdf

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/rep-rap/doc/ahqr-rqga/ahq017.pdf

http://users.eastlink.ca/~bsmills/UNIT_HISTORY/unit_history.html


For other Research:

http://www.cmhg-phmc.gc.ca/html/br-ex/search-eng.asp?No=0&N=100138+20001&Ne=100000


----------



## Seaforth Highlander (22 Dec 2011)

If this refers to the Sgt Anderson 1945 diary, I have a typed transcript of it that I was given by Lieut. Peter Insole, 1 CPB.


----------

